# Heavy FMA presence in August Issue of MT Magazine



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 31, 2003)

Modern Arnis related articles in August Issue:

*Feature Interview : Remy Presas and Balintawak: 
Interview with Manong Ted Buot Part 2 
by Paul Janulis*
Excerpt:"This is a continuation of Part I contained in MartialTalk Magazines issue #1. Please refer to the introduction in that issue before reading on. Also, please remember that this interview is being presented in its roughest format to convey the conversational nature of the interview itself. So there may be many grammatical and spelling errors, but they are all intended convey the nature of the conversation itself. Also, I apologize in advance to our readers for any of the Filipino terms and names, which have been spelled more phonetically then correctly. So without further ado, please enjoy this wonderful interview with Eskrimador Teodoro Manong Ted Buot. 

PJ: Ill start with a little Balintawak history, and a little history on Venencio Anciong Bacon.  So, as far as you know, how did Anciong get started in Eskrima, and how did he go about starting the Balintawak Eskrima Club in Cebu?

TB: Now, he was part of the Doce Pares Group, before the war [World War II] together with the Canetes. Their teacher was Lorenzo Saavedra. But after the war, Saavedras died, so they wanted to re-group the Doce Pares. But somehow, there was likewell,there were politics, and all that, so Anciong separated himself from the group, and took with him some of his followers. So they formed the Balintawak........"



*Tribute:  Professor Presas, Founder of Modern Arnis 
by Bob Hubbard*
Excerpt:"Professor Remy Armador Presas
Dec.19, 1936-Aug. 28, 2001
Art: Modern Arnis

On December 19th, 1936, in the small Filipino fishing village of Hinigarin, Negros Occidental the face of martial arts changed forever. We didnt know it then, but sixty-odd years later the impact of Remy Armador Presas is inarguable. 

The Philippines are home to some of the most brutal and effective combat arts but in the later 20th century, they were a dying art.  More glamorous were the Japanese arts such as Karate and Chinese Kung Fu, with their crisp uniforms and organized classes.  They also took less of a toll on those training.  Learning the Filipino arts often meant taking repeated devastating strikes.

Remy Presas began his training at a young age, learning the family system from his grandfather, Leon Presas.  Insatiably hungry for the arts, Remy would later stow away on a trip to Cebu.  There he would be introduced to the Balintawak style by his uncle Fredo and begin to study under one of the top ranked practitioners, Timor Maranga....."


*Instructor Profile: Rick Manglinong*
Excerpt: Martial Arts Background:
IPMAF Chief Instructor For Nevada, USA

5th Dan Master Instructor - Kombatan

5th Dan Blackbelt Tae Kwon Do

2nd Dan Modern Arnis 
(Remy A. Presas)

*Photo Tribute: Professor Presas*
These are several photos taken by various people over the last decade.


To see the rest, please check out the magazine.
Thank you!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 31, 2003)

This looks good. I have been so busy this week that I haven't been able to download my copy.

I hope many Modern Arnisadors and FMArtists will subscribe to this E-zine. If your a FMA enthusiast especially, this E-zine, at least in the last 2 issues, has had a higher quality of articles on FMA then most of your major MA publications (Blackbelt, Inside Kung-Fu, etc.). The difference is it is easy in inexpensive. You don't have to go to a store, you can just download it on your computer. Plus it's only a dollar an issue (12 per year). That is only a fraction of the cost of a hard copy mag!

I hope that you all will take advantage of this opportunity!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Issue 2 is full of great pictures of the Professor--the tribute to him has a real variety of photos, a number of which I hadn't seen before.


----------

